# Interview with Tue Madsen!



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all!

Pro Audio Shack will be inteviewing Tue Madsen. Owner and supreme ruler of AntFarm Studios, Mr. Madsen has mixed and produced a huge amount of metal bands for the biggest labels. Discography is available here.
You are most welcome to post question ideas about mixing and recording techniques, and other aspects of daily studio life.
If you are in lack of ideas, be sure to read the AntFarm Dogma. 

Cheers,
-Marco


----------

